
Ask HN: What password manager do you use and why? - codeknight11
After reading the discussion around password managers in the recent Bitwarden thread on HN, I decided to switch to password manager instead of dealing with the buult-in browser password manager. 
But the available password managers are overwhelming. LassPass, Dashlane, 1Password. 
Which one do you use?
======
stinger
[https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/) \- Its open
source and free. I control where my encrypted passwords are backed up. It has
integrations will all major platforms

------
catacombs
I use 1Password, which is free from my work. Otherwise, I'd use Bitwarden.

